# Using regular gravel



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

I used regular gravel several years ago for my planted tank. The plants grew like crazy. I never dosed or did anything special. Not even sure what light I had, but I did get some serious green water which was cleared up with a uv filter.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I would look for a gravel that is finer, rather than something that looks like pebbles. You can always use plant tabs in the gravel. Make sure to put a fairly thick layer of gravel so that you can push the plant tabs down deep and to give the roots room to grow. What size tank are you planning?


----------



## Desert Bettas (Feb 13, 2016)

This is the tank, its a 55 gallon. I'm using national geographic gravel its smaller than regular gravel. I'm going to pick up a 25 lb bag in a few days to add more to the right side


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

That looks good.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have had good luck with fine gravel in several colors. Root tabs can dissolve too fast and enter the water column, though, so do not use very many, and push them all the way to the floor of the tank.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm contemplating using regular gravel as well as my Flourite does virtually nothing in growth.


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

When I had to get a substrate for my 75g but did not want to spend a lot, I bought black diamond blasting sand from tractor supply. It is $7.99 for 50#, doesn't get cheaper than that. It looks better than gravel and the plants can root great in it. For a 55g you would only need 2 maybe 3 bags. 

Loads of threads on here about using the blasting sand as a substrate!

Ben


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Ah shoot, you've already purchased some! Darn, I was going to say Safe-T-Sorb is another good alternative. Runs about $6 / 40 pounds.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice tank! I like that gravel

I've been growing plants quite successfully in regular aquarium gravel from Petsmart for quite some time. No root tabs, either - just fish poop, dry ferts and Co2. It is a little hard to plant in, but tweezers help a lot:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1007962-jayes-new-125-a.html#post8958538


----------

